# Homeowner distractions



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I have one homeowner after the other ask if they can watch me work which I have no problem with. Then they want to visit ask numerous questions and try to predict which tool they can hand me next. 

They are getting in the way and slowing me down how can I address this. I really don't like talking when I work it's distracting.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Hmmm...What could you do that would make people desire to be further away from you? 

:laughing:


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

suzie said:


> I have one homeowner after the other ask if they can watch me work which I have no problem with. Then they want to visit ask numerous questions and try to predict which tool they can hand me next.
> 
> They are getting in the way and slowing me down how can I address this. I really don't like talking when I work it's distracting.


I tell them to go about their normal business and I will let them know if I need anything,it's cheaper that way and I can concentrate on the job and give them possibly a better result. Or maybe not,it depends on how complicated the job is.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

SewerRat said:


> Hmmm...What could you do that would make people desire to be further away from you?
> 
> :laughing:


I can think of a few things that work every time.:laughing:


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

SewerRat said:


> Hmmm...What could you do that would make people desire to be further away from you?
> 
> :laughing:


I can think of a few but...I'll save that for my home life :laughing:


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

Before we perform any work, the client must sign a Service Agreement/Work order. This is how we communicate with our customers. One of the items we have listed in the agreement, is the customer may not assist. Also for safety reasons they must remain out of the 'work area'. They also may not handle any of our tools and material. 

The customer is informed of all of this, BEFORE we begin work. Since it's in writing and they're reading it, instead of being told "Hey, stay the f#@k out of my tool bag and set that length of pipe down", we really do not have many problems out of people trying to help or stand behind our shoulder. That's because they are not allowed to. Least not on my jobs.

The last thing I need is to come back from lunch finding my client unconscious after they thought they would play with my Hawg or burn there eyes out from solder dripping down on them. No way - No customers in the work area, let alone stand behind me and watch or try to 'predict' which tool to hand me. We are not flexible with this either, even if it means we pack up and leave!


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Use more up front time. When people want to chat while you're doing the work they are still getting comfortable with you. A good thing to say when you gain agreement on price and work is to ask them to get the check ready while you're doing the work.


I liked the article write up about you. A good business practice is to give them something to read while you work such as that article ,service agreement, reviews. Ask the customer to write what they have liked up to this point of the service. You can ask the customer to visit your web page and tell you what they like about the web site.

This past week I had a customer that was giving my plumbers a difficult time. I sent himto our web page and my personal blog. When I arrived at the home I had total co-operation from the customer.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

If they want to help or touch anything I just smile, offer them a pair of blue gloves and say " you may want to put these on before touching my tools After all I am a plumber". 
Works every time.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Great information from all of you. I understand most people are curious, probably more so for the simple fact I am a woman. Women want to tell me their story (60 something's or 70 something's), especially on what their dream job was; what they settled for. The guys have similar stories, as well. Many times a divorce or life situations made them make choices then that today they would not make. But that could be any of us in life or business. 

I will highlight the clause about no help. It is in place for a reason to protect me and the client. Sometimes I'm too much of a softy


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

HSI said:


> If they want to help or touch anything I just smile, offer them a pair of blue gloves and say " you may want to put these on before touching my tools After all I am a plumber".
> Works every time.



I must have a 1/4 pound of poo and gunk on channels locks on any give in day. I don't even touch them without gloves and Lysol  ok maybe sometimes


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

I use to buy batteries that came with mini flashlights, I would then shine them on walls and give them to the kids. Keeps them occupied and away from my tools. As for the adults, I get all the info I can from them then let them know I'll take a look at things then come and let them know what I find before proceeding with any work. Gain a lot of people skills in service work, should probably offer a psychology course with first year lol


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

suzie said:


> I must have a 1/4 pound of poo and gunk on channels locks on any give in day. I don't even touch them without gloves and Lysol  ok maybe sometimes


I would imagine you being a woman have the distraction a lot more then a man in that position. I can see it kind of a wow factor and they want to watch you preform your craft. Incorporate some of it into your service and let them feel your passion. It may pay better dividends. 
On the flip side if they are impressed with you and your abilities they will pass that on in conversation more so than of you we're a man. The wow factor can be a good thing.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Just kindly let them know that lessons will be an extra 35% tacked on to their bill. :laughing:


----------



## Absaroka Joe (Mar 30, 2013)

suzie said:


> I have one homeowner after the other ask if they can watch me work which I have no problem with. Then they want to visit ask numerous questions and try to predict which tool they can hand me next.
> 
> They are getting in the way and slowing me down how can I address this. I really don't like talking when I work it's distracting.


 
When doing service work we are usually strangers in someones home, so probably it is natural for many homeowners to want to stay nearby and watch what we are doing. I have accepted that chit chat with the owner is just part of doing service work even though it slows the job down a bit. Being a plumber named Suzie, I imagine you will always get more questions and unsolicited stories than most of us. Probably fighting that is a loosing battle.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Use more up front time. When people want to chat while you're doing the work they are still getting comfortable with you. A good thing to say when you gain agreement on price and work is to ask them to get the check ready while you're doing the work.
> 
> I liked the article write up about you. A good business practice is to give them something to read while you work such as that article ,service agreement, reviews. Ask the customer to write what they have liked up to this point of the service. You can ask the customer to visit your web page and tell you what they like about the web site.
> 
> This past week I had a customer that was giving my plumbers a difficult time. I sent himto our web page and my personal blog. When I arrived at the home I had total co-operation from the customer.


You drive out to every job that a plumber has a issues with?


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

Personally I would never tell a customer to go get a check ready who wanted to converse with me. 

I think that's rude and personally would perceive that comment as rude if I had a service guy to my house.

I would respect a service guy who just came out and said " to do the job at the quoted price I have to get to work and focus"

I respect my customers in giving them the benefit of having common sense although I realize some of them don't. I also believe there is a special place in hell for a guy who takes advantage of an idiot without any common sense. I feel it's my duty as a person to help the less fortunate,not with reduced prices but with by being fair and honest.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Olemissplumber said:


> I tell them to go about their normal business and I will let them know if I need anything,it's cheaper that way and I can concentrate on the job and give them possibly a better result. Or maybe not,it depends on how complicated the job is.


Wow nice way to dodge that bullet


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

I find they leave me alone after I drop a deuce in their toilet while reading their magazines.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't find it very distracting, actually a good way to brake up an otherwise boring day. Plumbing itself doesn't require much of my attention, residentially anyhow. It isn't all that difficult.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

RW Plumbing said:


> I don't find it very distracting, actually a good way to brake up an otherwise boring day. Plumbing itself doesn't require much of my attention, residentially anyhow. It isn't all that difficult.


Exactly. I love the chit chat. The one negative of being a service plumber is working alone.

When I come back 2 years later and ask if they are still painting or how their knee is. They know I'm genuine and they most likely will be a client for life. Also you can't have "story telling" on your business cards and not converse.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

James420 said:


> I find they leave me alone after I drop a deuce in their toilet while reading their magazines.


I love it


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Olemissplumber said:


> Personally I would never tell a customer to go get a check ready who wanted to converse with me.
> 
> I think that's rude and personally would perceive that comment as rude if I had a service guy to my house.
> 
> ...


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

redbeardplumber said:


> Exactly. I love the chit chat. The one negative of being a service plumber is working alone.
> 
> When I come back 2 years later and ask if they are still painting or how their knee is. They know I'm genuine and they most likely will be a client for life. Also you can't have "story telling" on your business cards and not converse.


I like to chit chat depending on the repair,it's nice to get to know your customer like you say. It creates a way for you to remember the customer and for the customer to remember you.

You have to be careful and not go over board with it or you will burn up valuable time and possibly annoy some customers. I usually like to take a minute at the start of the job to relax the customer and a few minutes at the end of the job. During the job if its a simple repair.


----------



## plumsolver (Apr 7, 2011)

The key is to schedule it in properly and don't go to two or three long winded peoples house in one day, but charging time and material make sure you don't make up the invoice, worksheet until coffee and cookies are done. There are a lot of customers that I believe make up service calls just for the visit...


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Olemissplumber said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I would never tell a customer to go get a check ready who wanted to converse with me.
> ...


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Olemissplumber said:


> I like to chit chat depending on the repair,it's nice to get to know your customer like you say. It creates a way for you to remember the customer and for the customer to remember you.
> 
> You have to be careful and not go over board with it or you will burn up valuable time and possibly annoy some customers. I usually like to take a minute at the start of the job to relax the customer and a few minutes at the end of the job. During the job if its a simple repair.


 
It is my routine to spend as much time as I can before I start the job getting to know the customer and listen to their concerns, stories, etc. But a few a them have followed me around the house like puppies. I will follow the professional advise of many here


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

suzie said:


> It is my routine to spend as much time as I can before I start the job getting to know the customer and listen to their concerns, stories, etc. But a few a them have followed me around the house like puppies. I will follow the professional advise of many here


Use mine, it works the best.:thumbup:


----------



## Mr Bruno (Sep 30, 2011)

Is it a bid job or T & M? If T & M you can always set your tools down and chat for a few. Once they realize they are paying by the hour, they tend to leave you alone.


----------

